# Backyard buck



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The grapes have been disappearing in my back yard. I knew cottontails were not reaching five feet up, and suspected a doe was coming into my yard. I set up a new trail cam in my yard last week. This is what has been eating my grapes and apples.









Now I just need to get him to come within hunting hours.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck Bruce!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

What, exactly is your address? That tree looks large enough for a stand! We can't hunt here until next weekend (27th). How much for a NR tag? Got an extra bedroom? I'd sure like to meet you anyway! :wink: 
Mark


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have some cottonwoods at about five yards from the trail that takes two people to reach around. I think I will set my ladder stand up by the trail. I havn't used it for ten years. I have a neurological problem in my feet and sometimes it causes problems. I got on the edge of the basement steps last week and my feet couldn't feel it. I would have made it all the way downstairs if I didn't hang up in the railing. :evil:

My home unit area has 5000 tags left. Unfortunately they are all doe and the only buck I can shoot this year is with a bow. Three years in a row I get a doe license. Darn.



> Got an extra bedroom? I'd sure like to meet you anyway!


Thanks. There are many people on this site I would like to meet. I'm retired so if you ever go though Jamestown give me a holler. If we can't kill something we can at least have coffee. We can certainly lay down some lead.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

He's been sitting out in those East/West strips to the West of your place across the main road from the Dr's house. I've seen him out there for 2 years now... even when I was back in July he was sitting on the south side of the northernmost strip in the sun.

I spooked him when I took off after the runaway heifer during the Stutsman fair that ran thru my parent's yard twice.

Has to be him or his son.. they look like the same rack..

good luck!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That hefer just about met my grill. Piece by piece that is, by way of the freezer. 

There are three bucks out there (could be more I don't know). What do you think this one will go? About 110? My wife says the big one is bigger than this guy on the right








:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good luck Plainsman.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Plainsman,

I will be whooping it up at a wedding this weekend in jamestown. do i need to bring my bow?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Norm70 said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> I will be whooping it up at a wedding this weekend in jamestown. do i need to bring my bow?


I should have told the Sheriff's office I would handle security at that reception/dance.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bruce, your on the east side of 281 correct?

Still 5000 tags left there  I know 2j2 has a ton left.

You wondering about the buck on the right? If he'll score 110??? Try like 150!! Thats a great buck!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah, forget that, 165'', thats a beauty!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There are 2000 tags in 2j2, I was talking about my home town area in 2k2 has 5000 tags left. My home isn't in either of those, and yes I am east of 281.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats a nice buck you have mounted there


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sapper I know where he lives, let go get his buck before he does


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Me too, and I hit it last nite on my scooter.

Bruce, those beans will be off shortly behind you place so that will definately help some, especially since they are bedding in it so much


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just to the west of my yard is flowers. That's ok it will hold them longer than beans and they like apples for dessert. They are to late for most of the grapes. I ate grapes today until I could just wiggle and only woke up ten minutes ago.  There are a few left that should start smelling really good to them soon. Now an east wind to waft it through the flowers and I should have company. Hopefully in shooting hours.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey guys, don't let plainsman kid you, that buck he has mounted he hit with his pickup.  :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, if I recall we had to use cross country skis to get to where that buck was. There was so much snow that weekend you could not drive the gravel roads with a 4x4, so we went after them on skis.

I know when plainsman is going to be leaving town on vacation. Can anyone guess where I'll be setting up a stand? 8)

huntin1


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Hey guys, don't let plainsman kid you, that buck he has mounted he hit with his pickup.  :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seriously, if I recall we had to use cross country skis to get to where that buck was. There was so much snow that weekend you could not drive the gravel roads with a 4x4, so we went after them on skis.
> 
> ...


Id like to hear that story, Plainsman, you wanna shoot me a pm?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 and I don't like to give up to easy. One year we had 22 inches of snow the day we were hunting. My scope kept plugging up, so I went to a muzzloader with open sights. It actually blew into the barrel and plugged it. We hunted most of that day with handguns in shoulder holsters under our jacket.
The buck huntin1 is talking about we skied two miles north of my father-in-laws and up a valley. Nothing, so we had to ski a mile west to come down a valley that was our main target. As we were crossing that opening we discovered we were crossing an unharvested corn field. You could't tell because only a single tassel of corn was sticking out every hundred yards or so. You wouldn't think a small bird could have hid in that field, but seven deer bolted in front of us at about 35 yards. They had been dug down four feet in the snow. That is the cape on that mount. The antlers are a different story. 
Oh, I broke that bucks back. He was still up on his front feet and that is the only buck I have ever had come for me. Have you ever tried backing up on cross country skis? I fell on my rear and stayed balanced enough to smack him another one coming at me dragging himself by his front feet. I shot him at about seven or eight yards. 
Not quite as exciting as the one I grabbed by the antlers to roll over and he wasn't dead. He drug me 50 yards before my brain kicked in and I had enough sense to let go. Longer story. 

Oh, yes, they were both rifle bucks. Back in the days when huntin1 and I walked or skied 10 to 12 miles on opening day. There are no farms for six miles north of my father-in-laws, so after the mother-in-law made early dinner at 11:00am we would grab our rifles and hit the hills. Most of it belonged to relatives so we would just drive in to retrieve most years. We retrieved that deer with a snowmobile. I dug him into the snow so no one would take him and it took us an hour to find him when we got back. The interesting thing is someone had run right over him with a snowmobile and didn't know it.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

goodluck man


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bruce, those beans are gone! 

Good luck


----------

